# اريد المساعده في مشروع التخرج عن تجهيز الفحم (coal preparation)



## sara elsharkawy (21 أبريل 2010)

احتاج اي كتب او مساعدات عن تجهيز فحم المغاره وارجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (1 مايو 2010)

عاطف هلال

يناير 2009 

تقع منطقة المغارة فى سيناء على بعد 110 كم شمال شرق الإسماعيلية ، وعلى بعد 70 كم جنوب غرب العريش. وقد تم اكتشاف الفحم بها عام 1959 بواسطة مجموعة من الجيولوجيين المصريين . وتركزت أعمال البحث والتقييم بناءا على الشواهد الجيولوجية لتكوينات الصفا Safa Formations ، التى تتمثل فى تتابع طبقى محدد يتخلله عدد 9 طبقات من الفحم يترواح سمكها بين 10سم إلى 190سم ، حيث أمكن تحديد طبقتين من بينهما تتميزان بسمك قابل للتشغيل الإقتصادى وبامتدادات عرضية كبيرة . وتم تسمية الطبقتين بترتيبهما الصاعد بالطبقة الرئيسية Main Seam وسمكها 110 إلى 190سم ، وبالطبقة العلوية Upper Seam وسمكها 65 سم فى المتوسط يزيد إلى الضعف أحيانا فى بعض القطاعات. ويفصل بين الطبقتين مسافة رأسية من 8 إلى 10 متر ، ويميلان بدرجة انحدار 6:1 فى المتوسط (9.5 درجة الميل dip angle ) من منطقة ظهور الطبقتين على سطح الأرض. وأقصى عمق تشغيل مقترح لطبقة الفحم الرئيسية يصل إلى حوالى 400 متر تحت سطح الأرض. وتم تقدير احتياطى الفحم بمعرفة بيت الخبرة الإنجليزى Powell-Duffryn Technical Services (يشار إليه فيما بعد بـ PDTS) بالتعاون مع الهيئة المصرية العامة للمساحة الجيولوجية بما يربو على 50 مليون طن .



ونشير هنا إلى أنه قد تمت دراستين مختلفتين للجدوى على فحم منطقة المغارة . الأولى قبل عام 1967 بمعرفة PDTS ، والثانية بعد عام 1980 – تحديدا فى مارس 1983 بمعرفة شركة مقاولى بابكوك المتحدة Babcock Contractors Ltd. بالمشاركة مع الإستشارى الإنجليزى British Mining Consultants Limited (يشار إليهما فيما بعد بـ BCL/BMCL) .



تم توقيع عقد مشروع دراسة واستخراج خام الفحم من منطقة المغارة عام 1963 بوزارة الصناعة بين هيئة السنوات الخمس وشركة باول دافرين[6] PDTS . وفى خلال عام 1964 قدمت PDTS دراسة جدوى تفصيلية[7] ، على أساسها تم تحديد طريق إنتاج الفحم واستخراجه بنظام الحائط الطويل المقدم Advancing Longwall - using the hand-got system ، وعل أساسها تم البدأ فورا فى إنشاء أعمال التجهيز للإنتاج تحت سطح الأرض ، وإنشاء المرافق الرئيسية على سطح الأرض . وقامت PDTS أثناء ذلك بإنشاء قاعدة بيانات تفصيلية لكل ماتم من أعمال الحفر وماتم أخذه من عينات من آبار الحفر ومن أعمال التجهيز تحت سح الأرض ، وكذلك البيانات التفصيلية لنتائج تحليل العينات والإختبارات المختلفة التى أُجريت عليها مع توضيح للقطاعات الجيولوجية المصاحبة ، شاملا ذلك كافة المعلومات والخرائط عن جيولوجية المنطقة وتفاصيل حسابات وتصنيف الإحتياطى وانتهت من ذلك عام 1965 ، وتم عرض تقرير مفصل به عام 1966 . وأشار تقرير دراسة الجدوى[8] الثانية فى مارس 1983 إلى أن أصول كل أعمال شركة باول دافرين قد ضاعت وتم فقدها خلال العدوان الإسرائيلى عام 1967 ، حيث كان يتم الإحتفاظ بها فى موقع العمل بمنجم فحم المغارة . كما لم نعثر بالهيئة المصرية العامة للثروة المعدنية (الهيئة المصرية العامة للمساحة الجيولوجية سابقا) على أى صورة محفوظة بأرشيفها لدراسة الجدوى التى قدمها الإستشارى الإنجليزى PDTS عام 1964 . وكل ماتم العثور عليه هو نسخة من ملخص عبارة عن 8 صفحات محررا باللغة العربية بتاريخ 1/1/ 1967 تحرر بمعرفة مدير إدارة المشروعات التعدينية بالهيئة سالفة الذكر فى ذلك الوقت ، ويتعلق الملخص بموضوع واحد فقط هو إمكان استخدام فحم منطقة المغارة فى صناعة الحديد والصلب ، وكان مرجعه فى هذا الشأن هو التقرير المقدم من بيت الخبرة الإستشارى باول دافرين المحرر فى شهر ديسمبر 1966 طبقا لما هو مذكور بعنوان الملخص ، والذى لم يتسنى لنا العثور عليه أيضا .



وفى جميع الأحوال يمكننا استعراض مايعنينا فى الدراسة الحالية عن دراسة الجدوى التى قدمها الإستشارى باول دافرين PDTS إعتمادا على مصدرين هما دراسة الجدوى الثانية عام 1983 للمقاول والإستشارى BCL/BMCL والملخص الذى تمت الإشارة إليه فى الفقرة السابقة، وعلى بعض الأوراق المتعلقة بدراسات أخرى ، واعتمادا على مانتذكره وتم تسجيله بمعرفتنا من خلال معايشتنا لموقع العمل بمنطقة مشروع منجم فحم المغارة لأكثر من ثمانية شهر عام 1965 . وذلك بغرض استعراض بعض أوجه الإختلاف والإتفاق الجوهرية بين الدراستين اللتان تمتا عام 1964 وعام 1983 على الترتيب .



أوجه الإختلاف والإتفاق بين الدراستين :

§ بالنسبة لحساب احتياطيات الفحم : اتفقت الدراستان على أن إجمالى الإحتياطى حوالى 52 مليون طن . واختلفتا بالنسبة لقاعدة الإحتياطى Reserve Base القابلة للتعدين تبعا لإختلاف طريقة الإستخراج بينهما . فسجلت الدراسة الأولى للإستشارى باول دافرين عام 1964 أن قاعدة الإحتياطى هى 27.8 مليون طن احتياطى مؤكد Proven + 7.8 مليون طن إحتياطى محتمل Probable موزعان على طبقتى الفحم الرئيسية والعلوية ، الرئيسية 29.4 مليون طن والعلوية 6.2 مليون طن . بينما سجلت الدراسة الثانية للمقاول والإستشارى BCL/BMCL عام 1983 أن الإحتياطى المؤكد القابل للتعدين والإستخراج هو 21 مليون طن فحم ، وأهملت الطبقة العلوية لأن طريقة الإنتاج المقترحة بدراستها غير صالحة للتعامل مع الطبقات التى يقل سمكها عن 90 سم ، وكذلك أهملت بعض أجزاء من الطبقة الرئيسية داخل ضمن بعض التراكيب الجيولوجية التى يصعب التعامل معها بنظام الميكنة الكاملة المقترحة بدراستها . بما يعنى أنها حذفت حوالى 14.6 مليون طن قابل للإستخراج بنظام الإنتاج المقترح بالدراسة الأولى عام 1964 .

§ بالنسبة لطريقة الإنتاج تحت السطح : تختلف الدراستان فى الطريقة ، حيث تتبنى الدراسة الأولى عام 1964 طريقة الحائط الطويل المقدم Advancing Longwall بنظام التدعيم اليدوى والحش اليدوى مع استخدام التخريم والنسف بالمفرقعات بعد قطع سطح حر أسفل طبقة الفحم undercut . ويلزم لهذه الطريقة إنشاء 10 واجهات إنتاجية منهما 3 واجهات احتياطى ، وذلك لإنتاج 300 ألف إلى400 ألف طن سنويا بتشغيل عدد 2 وردية إنتاج يوميا . بينما تبنت الدراسة الثانية عام 1983 طريقة الحائط الطويل الراجع Retreating Longwall بنظام الميكنة الكاملة والحش الآلى المصاحَب بالتدعيم الفورى Immediate Forward Support- IFS المتقدم بدرع واقى ساند للسقف Chock Shield Type مع التحكم الآلى فى سرعة تقدمات الحش على طول واجهة الشريحة الإنتاجية (معظم واجهات الشرائح 200 متر وتمتد إلى عمق 1000 متر ماعدا القليل من الواجهات بطول 150 متر بنفس العمق) . ونظام الإنتاج بالدراسة الثانية هو نظام مميكن بالكامل لايحتاج لسوى عاملين أو ثلاثة على واجهة الإنتاج . ولايُستخدم فيه التخريم والنسف ، وتكلفته الإستثمارية عالية جدا بالمقارنة بالنظام المقترح بالدراسة الأولى ، ويعيبه أن تكنولوجيا تخليص المعدات المركبة على واجهة إنتاج الشريحة بعد انتهاء الإنتاج منها لنقلها وتحريكها إلى شريحة جديدة ، وإعادة تجميعها على واجهة الشريحة الإنتاجية الجديدة بما يسمى اصطلاحا باللغة الإنجليزية Salvage Technique هى تكنولوجيا معقدة ومكلفة وقد تستغرق وقتا يزيد على 30 يوما ... كما أن هذا النظام المتقدم تكنولوجيا يجعلنا معتمدين بصفة دائمة على الخارج بالنسبة لقطع الغيار ، فإن تعطلت وحدة من الوحدات فى خط الإنتاج لسبب تافه مثل قطعة غيار تصل بالطائرة ، ولاتساوى سوى جنيهات قليلة ، يتوقف خط الإنتاج بالكامل مما يؤدى إلى خسائر فى الإنتاج تصل إلى آلاف أو مئات الآلاف من الجنيهات ، وهذا النظام نظام المعدات كثيفة التكنولوجيا ، هو نظام كثيف الإستهلاك للطاقة أيضا بالمقارنة للنظام المستخدم فى الدراسة الأولى . ولايجب أن يكون هذا النظام مدعاة فخر لنا ، لأنه يجعلنا جزءا آليا منه ومجرد مستخدمين لمنتجات التكنولوجيا وغير منتجين لها ، ويبعدنا تماما عن المفهوم الصحيح للتكنولوجيا باعتبارها المجموع الكلى للمعرفة والخبرة التى ارتقت إليها الدول الصناعية اجتهادا وتدرجا ، ويظل العامل أو المهندس المصرى فى هذا النظام مجرد ضاغط بأصابعه على بعض أزرار بلوحة كنترول أمامه يحرك أشياءا ويُوقفها ولايعرف كيف ولماذا تتحرك وتقف ، مثله مثل أى طفل أتقن تحريك ألعابه بالريموت كنترول . وهذا الأسلوب الذى تتبعه بعض دول العالم الثالث لتحقيق النمو السريع فى الناتج القومى الإجمالى بالتركيز على جذب الإستثمارات الأجنبية وإسناد الأعمال برمتها إلى الشركات الكوكبية التى تتخذ نظام آخر ماوصلت إليه التكنولوجيا نهجا لها لتقليل استخدام الأيدى العاملة ولتعظيم أرباحها وتقليل فترة استرجاع مدفوعاتها ... هذه الدول إنما تعطى بذلك الكثير جدا لفئة محدودة من المجتمع هم القلة من الأغنياء فتزداد ثرواتهم توحشا مع الوقت وتتسع الفجوة بينهم وبين باقى فئات المجتمع ، فتزداد نسبة الفقر وتتفشى البطالة ، رغم النمو السريع الظاهر الذى قد ينتج من اتباع هذا الأسلوب .

§ خطة الإنتاج السنوى فى الدراستين : إعتمدت الدراسة الأولى عام 1964 فى تأكيد الجدوى الإقتصادية لمشروع فحم المغارة على خطة إنتاج سنوية 300 ألف طن ، بينما اعتمدت الدراسة الثانية عام 1983 فى تأكيد الجدوى الإقتصادية للمشروع على خطة إنتاج سنوية 600 ألف طن . وبدأ الإنتاج التجريبى بناءا على الدراسة الثانية بكمية 95 ألف طن سنويا عام 1995 ، على أمل أن يصل الإنتاج السنوى إلى الإنتاج المخطط له بالدراسة وهو 600 ألف طن سنويا . ولكن وصل الإنتاج فى حده الأقصى إلى 360 ألف طن فى السنة ، إلى أن دعت لجنة الصناعة والطاقة بمجلس الشعب فى مايو 2002 لإيقاف تشغيل منجم فحم المغارة لإيقاف نزيف الخسائر الذى تعانى منه شركة فحم المغارة [10] لحماية المال العام ، وأوصت بالبحث عن مستثمر جدى لإستغلال منجم فحم المغارة [11] . وتم رفع منجم فحم المغارة من الخدمة بعد ذلك . وصرح المهندس سامح فهمى وزير البترول والثروة المعدنية [12] : أنه من المنطق فى ظل الإرتفاع الكبير الذى تشهده حاليا تكلفة الإنتاج لمختلف بدائل الطاقة ، أن يتم تشغيل حقل فحم المغارة بحيث يُطرح فى مزايدة عامة ، تحصل من خلالها الدولة على أعلى سعر كحق لإستغلال المنجم ، والذى يطرح بكامله على مراحل ، وذلك نظرا لتواجد احتياطات ضخمة ومكتشفة فعلا . وأكد وزير البترول أنه تم الإنتهاء من وضع اللمسات النهائية لدراسة تشغيل المنجم ، ويبقى الحصول على موافقة الجهات المختصة لإعلان المزايدة العامة .

§ خطة تسويق المنتج فى الدراستين : تأسست الدراستان ، دراسة عام 1964 ودراسة عام 1983 مع إختلاف خطة وطريقة إنتاجهما السنوية على أن إنتاج مشروع الفحم بكامله سوف يستهلكه السوق المصرى المحلى فى إنتاج فحم الكوك اللازم لمجمع الحديد والصلب بحلوان ، وفى محطة توليد الكهرباء المزمع إنشاؤها فى عيون موسى على الشاطئ الغربى بسيناء بالقرب من خليج السويس . وتلخصت نتائج الدراسة الأولى عام 1964 على أنه يمكن خلط الفحم المصرى بنسبة 10% مع خليط من الفحومات المستوردة من الإتحاد السوفييتى للوصول بنسبة الكبريت إلى أقل من 1.2% . وأكدت الدراسة الثانية عام 1983 على نفس النسبة السابقة من الفحم المصرى ، وزادت على ذلك بأنه يمكن زيادتها إلى 20% إذا تم تخفيض محتوى الكبريت بالفحم المصرى إلى أقل من 2% بعد غسيله ، مما يترتب على ذلك إمكان تسويق أكثر من 150 ألف طن سنويا إلى مصنع الكوك بحلوان لخلطه بأنواع جيدة من الفحومات المستوردة .. وهذا لم يحدث حتى الآن ... !! . أما بالنسبة لإستخدام فحم المغارة كفحم حرارى .. فقد وضعت الدراستان فى الإعتبار إحتياج محطة توليد الكهرباء فى عيون موسى بعد التنسيق مع هيئة كهرباء مصر على استخدام فحم مشروع المغارة بعد أن تم اعتماد صلاحيته كوقود لمحطات الكهرباء . وأكدت الدراسة الأولى الجدوى الإقتصادية للمشروع على أساس استهلاك محطة عيون موسى فى مرحلة تشغيلها الأولى على 150 ألف طن سنويا من فحم المغارة ، واستهلاك 300 ألف طن سنويا فى مرحلة تشغيلها الثانية بعد رفع قدرتها الكهربائية . وقدرت الدراسة الثانية عام 1983 [13] احتياجات محطة عيون موسى فى مرحلتها الأولى بمليون ونصف طن سنويا من فحم المغارة على أساس أن المحطة المتوقعة 600 ميجاوات ، تزيد إلى 3 مليون طن سنويا فى المرحلة الثانية مع ارتفاع قدرة المحطة إلى 1200 ميجاوات . وتم إنشاء محطة توليد كهرباء عيون موسى بإجمالى قدرة مركبة 640 ميجاوات بنظام استخدام نوعين من الوقود dual-fired electricity generation set هما المازوت والغاز الطبيعى ودخلت التشغيل عام 2000 ، والمرحلة الثانية لمحطة عيون موسى بقدرة مركبة 375 ميجاوات سوف تدخل التشغيل عام 2010/2011 بنفس النظام طبقا لخطة وزارة الكهرباء ، كما دخلت محطة توليد كهرباء العريش القريبة من منجم فحم المغارة بقدرة مركبة 66 ميجاوات مستخدمة المازوت كوقود . هذا رغم التنسيق السابق بين المسئولين عن مشروع فحم المغارة وهيئة كهرباء مصر على استخدام الفحم فى محطات الكهرباء ، وكأن هناك إصرار على إفشال مشروع فحم المغارة .. وإن كان الخوف من تلوث الجو بأكاسيد الكبريت ، فإن محتوى الكبريت فى المازوت التى تستخدمه محطات الكهرباء يصل إلى 2.7 إلى 3,3 أى أنه أعلى نسبة وضررا على البيئة من فحم المغارة ، كما أن هناك تكنولوجيات نظيفة متوفرة ومتاحة بتكلفة إقتصادية للتخلص من الكبريت وتراب الفحم والإستفادة منهما صناعيا . ونتساءل أيضا لماذا لم تستخدم مصر فحم مشروع المغارة فى صناعة الأسمنت ، وخاصة فى هذا المصنع الذى يقع على بعد 25 كم فقط من منجم الفحم ، وفضلت إنشاء خط أنابيب يزيد طوله على 100 كم لتمد هذا المصنع بالغاز الطبيعى ، هذا رغم وجود دراسة يابانية [14] تمت عام 1986 بناءا على طلب الهيئة العامة المصرية لمواد البناء بخطابها فى 12 ديسمبر 1985 لعمل دراسة جدوى شاملة لبحث إمكان إستخدام الفحم بعد تجهيزه فى صناعة الأسمنت بدلا من المازوت ، نظرا لتبنى الحكومة المصرية فى ذلك الوقت سياسة الحد من استهلاك البترول ومشتقاته واستخدام الفحم كوقود بديل ، وأثبتت الدراسة أن الجدوى الفنية والإقتصادية للفحم بعد طحنه وتجفيفه واستخدام نظام الحقن أكثر جدوى من الناحية الفنية والبيئية والإقتصادية من المازوت ، رغم أن الدراسة اعتمدت على الفحم المستورد نظرا لأن مشروع منجم الفحم لم يكن منتجا فى ذلك الوقت .. !!



ويكفى أن نعلم أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تستخدم اللجنيت Lignite وهو أقل درجات أنواع الفحم المستخدم كوقود لتشغيل 35 محطة كهرباء بإجمالى قدرة مركبة 15 جيجاوات ، وتستخدم فحما مماثلا للفحم المصرى كوقود لتشغيل 250 محطة كهرباء بإجمالى قدرة مركبة 100 جيجاوات[15] . وأن بلدا مثل بولندا تعتمد على الفحم كوقود بنسبة تزيد على 90% لتوفير احتياجاتها من طاقة الكهرباء . وأن الفحم احتل نصيبا بنسبة 25.3% من إجمالى مصادر الطاقة الأولية المستخدمة على مستوى العالم عام 2005 ، وكان نصيبه فى نفس العام 40.3% كوقود لمحطات توليد الكهرباء على مستوى العالم ، ومن المتوقع أن يكون نصيبه فى سيناريوا من السيناريوهات المؤسسة على استمرار السياسات الحالية based on current policies هو 26% من إجمالى مصادر الطاقة الأولية على مستوى العالم عام 2030 ، وفى سيناريو آخر مؤسس على السياسات موضع الإعتبار based on policies under consideration هو 22.8% [16] . ألا يكفى ذلك لكى نضع فى الإعتبار أن فحم المغارة هو أحد البدائل الهامة لمصادر الطاقة التى تمتلكها مصر ، وأن نضع فى الإعتبار أيضا العمل على تأكيد احتياطات جديدة فى نفس المنطقة ، وهى منطقة واعدة أوصت الدراستان السابق ذكرهما بمزيد من البحث فى نفس المنطقة لإضافة احتياطيات جديدة على الإحتياطات الحالية المؤكدة . وأخيرا وبعد غلق كافة أبواب السوق المحلى المصرى أمام فحم المغارة ، نجحت شركة فحم سيناء بمجهودات فردية فى تصدير كميات منه للخارج ، وليس لدينا حصرا موثقا بذلك سوى العقد الذى تم توقيعه مع إحدى الشركات التركية ، وعليه يمكن أن نتساءل لماذا نرفض الفحم المصرى بينما يطلبه الآخرون !!



فهرست الموضوعات
BCL/BMCL Feasibility Study at Maghara Mine, Egypt/Volume 1 Text/Chapter 8 p.43.

[8] المصدر : BCL/BMCL Feasibility Study at Maghara Mine,Egypt/Volume 1 Text p 6.


[10] صدر القرار الوزارى رقم 155 لسنة 1988 يتأسيس شركة سيناء للفحم شركة مساهمة مصرية تتبع الهيئة المصرية العامة للمساحة الجيولوجية والمشروعات التعدينية .

[11] المصدر : صحيفة الحياة عدد 18 مايو 2002 .

[12] المصدر : جريدة أخبار اليوم عدد 15/11/2008 .

[13] المصدر : BCL/BMCL Feasibility Study /Volume 1 Text p 34 March 1983.

[14] Feasibility Study of Coal Conversion for Cement Industry / UBE Industries ,Ltd. / Tokyo,Japan February , 1986 

[15] المصدر : © 2005 Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI)/California 94303USA/Dec.2005

[16] المصدر : © OECD/IEA, 2007 Key World Energy Statisyics


----------



## alshangiti (2 مايو 2010)

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDsQsAQwAw


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 مايو 2010)

قد تجدى ما يفيدك فى هذه الملفات


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 مايو 2010)

نتمنى لكى التوفيق


----------

